# Torque specs



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Could someone tell me what the common torque specs are for a crank to BB bolt, star nut bolt and stem bolts.

thanks


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

*specs*

MOUNTAIN BIKE FASTENER TORQUE TABLE 
(unit conversion factors are at bottom below) 
inch-	lbs.	N-	m
Bottom Brackets and Cranks	min	max	min	max
Shimano M8 steel crankarm fixing bolt	285	435	32	49
FSA M8 steel crankarm fixing bolt	304	347	34	39
FSA M12 steel crankarm fixing bolt	434	521	49	59
FSA M14 steel crankarm fixing bolt	434	521	49	59
FSA M14 aluminum crankarm fixing bolt	391	434	44	49
FSA M15 steel crankarm fixing bolt	434	521	49	59
FSA M15 aluminum crankarm fixing bolt	434	521	49	59
Shimano steel chainring fixing bolt	60	100	7	11
Shimano aluminum chainring fixing bolt 44 5
FSA chromoly Allen chainring fixing bolt 122 12
FSA aluminum Allen chainring fixing bolt 87 10
FSA aluminum Torx chainring fixing bolt 104 11
FSA aluminum bottom bracket cups 347	434	39	49
loose-ball-bearing bottom bracket fixed cup	609	695	69	79
loose-ball-bearing bottom bracket lockring	609	695	69	79
Shimano integrated-spindle bearing cups	305	435	35	50
Shimano cartridge bottom bracket cups	435	610	49	69
Race Face X-Type crankarm fixing bolt	362.8318584	601.7699115	41	68
Truvativ M8 crank bolts, square taper & PS 372 42
Truvativ M12 crank bolts, ISIS 425 48
Truvativ M15 crank bolts, ISIS 425 48
Truvativ M15 crank bolts, Giga X-Pipe 478 54
Truvativ Giga X-Pipe left crank bolt	362.8318584	416	41	47
Truvativ self extractor ring-16mm hex key required	106.1946903	133	12	15
Truvativ English BB cup, 1.37" 363 41
Truvativ Giga X-Pipe BB cup	300.8849558	363	34	41
Truvativ ISIS Overdrive M48 BB cup 602 68

Brakes 
Rim Brakes: Cantilevers and V-brakes 
brake lever clamp bolt, M6	50	70	6	8
brake lever clamp - slotted screw	22	26	2.5	2.9
brake arm mounting bolt, M6	40	60	5	7
Avid split-clamp lever mounting bolts	28	36	3.2	4.1
brake cable fixing bolt, M5	50	70	6	8
V-brake pad fixing nut	50	70	6	8
cantilever brake pad fixing bolt	70	78	8	9
straddle cable yoke fixing nut	35	43	4	5
Shimano V-brake leverage adjuster bolt	9	13	1.0	1.5
Avid Arch Supreme arch-mounting bolt	35	40	4	5
Magura hydraulic rim brake: 
M6 center bolt 52 6
M5 housing clamp bolt 35 4
bleed screws 35 4
brake line sleeve nuts 35 4

Disc Brakes 
Avid disc brake: 
rotor mounting bolts, M5, Torx 55 6
front caliper adapter mounting bolts, M6	80	90	9	10
rear caliper adapter mounting bolts, M6	40	60	5	7
caliper mounting bolts to adapter, M6	70	90	8	10
banjo bolt	50	55	5	6
single lever clamp bolt	30	40	4	5
cable-fixing bolt	40	60	5	7
Coda disc brake: 
rotor mounting bolts, M5	40	50	5	6
caliper mounting bolts, M6	69	78	8	9
lever clamp bolt	72	108	8	12
hose sleeve	69	78	8	9
DiaTech disc brake: 
mounting pins	62	80	7	
Formula disc brake: 
rotor mounting bolts, M5	42	47	5	5
caliper mounting bolts, M6	76	84	9	9
valve couplers	101	111	11	13
Hayes disc brake: 
rotor mounting bolts, M5	45	55	5	6
caliper mounting bolts, M6	100	120	11	14
master cylinder jam nut	45	55	5	6
caliper bleeder	Torque to seal 
caliper bridge bolts	100	120	11	14
master cylinder (brake lever) clamp bolts: 
98/99, DH Purple (1-pc clamp)	15	20	1.7	2.3
Mag, Mag plus, EC, HFX-9 (2-pc clamp)	15	20	1.7	2.3
HFX-9, Sole (1-pc clamp)	30	35	3.4	4.0
hose connections: 
MC (HFX-9, Sole, El Camino)	55	65	6.2	7.3
MC (HFX-Mag, Mag Plus)	40+1 turn 4.5 + 1 turn	
Caliper -G1	40+1 turn 4.5 + 1 turn	
Caliper - G2	55	65	6.2	7.3
banjo bolt	50	60	5.7	6.8
Hope disc brake: 
rotor mounting lockring 310 35
RockShox disc brake: 
rotor mounting bolts, M5 50 6
caliper mounting bolts, M6 50 6
cable guide hardware 50 6
Magura disc brake: 
rotor mounting bolts, M5 34 4
master cylinder (brake lever) clamp bolts 34 4
master cylinder hose fitting 34 4
master cylinder reservoir cover screws 5 0.6
caliper mounting bolts, M6 51 6
caliper hose fitting, 0-degree 51 6
caliper hose fitting, 90-degree (banjo bolt) 51 6
Shimano hydraulic disc brake, old XT type: 
rotor mounting bolts, M5	18	35	2	4
caliper mounting bolts, M6 55 6
lever clamp bolt 70 8
caliper bleed nipple	27	44	3	5
reservoir screws	2.5	4.5	0.3	0.5
pad axle bolt	20	35	2.3	4
banjo bolt	44	60	5	7
Shimano hydraulic disc brake, new XT/XTR type: 
lever hose sleeve nut	44	60	5	7
rotor mounting splined lockring 350 40
caliper mounting bolts, M6	53	69	6	8
lever clamp bolt	53	69	6	8
caliper bleed nipple	35	53	4	6
reservoir screws	2.7	4.4	0.3	0.5
banjo bolt	44	60	5	7

Chain Guides 
Truvativ M4, Box Guide 40 4.5
Truvativ M5, Box Guide 40 4.5
Truvativ M6, Box Guide 71 8
Truvativ M6, Box Guide 97 11

Derailleurs and Shifters 
Shimano front derailleur cable fixing bolt, M5	44	60	5	7
Shimano front derailleur clamp bolt, M5	44	60	5	7
Shimano rear derailleur cable fixing bolt, M5	44	60	5	7
Shimano rear derailleur mounting bolt, M10	70	90	8	10
Shimano rear derailleur pulley center bolts, M5	27	34	3.1	4
Shimano Rapidfire shifter clamp bolt, M6	53	69	5.989	8
Shimano thumbshifter clamp bolt, Allen, M6	53	69	6	8
Shimano thumbshifter clamp bolt, slotted screw	22	26	2.5	2.9
Shimano thumbshifter parts fixing screw	22	24	2.5	2.7
Shimano XT/XTR lever cable-access screw cover	3	4	0.3	0.5
SRAM front derailleur cable fixing bolt, M5 44 5
SRAM 3.0 front derailleur clamp bolt, M5 70 8
SRAM X-Gen front derailleur clamp bolt, M5	44	62 5	7
SRAM rear derailleur cable fixing bolt, M5	35	45	4	5
SRAM rear derailleur mounting bolt, M10	70	85	8	10
SRAM rear derailleur pulley center bolts, M5 22 2.5
SRAM rear derailleur cage stop screw 13 1.5
SRAM Grip Shift lever mounting screw 17 1.9
SRAM trigger lever mounting bolt 44 5

Hubs, Cassettes, Quick Releases 
Shimano hub quick-release lever closing	43	65	5	7
bolt-on steel skewer 65 7
bolt-on titanium skewer 85 10
nutted front hub 180 20
nutted rear hub 300 34
quick-release axle locknut	87	217	10	25
Shimano freehub cassette body-fixing bolt	305	434	35	50
Shimano cassette cog lock ring	261	434	30	50
Mavic cassette cog lock ring 354 40
Cannondale Lefty front axle bolt 133 15

Miscellaneous 
AheadSet bearing preload, M6 22 2.5
fender to frame bolts, M5	50	60	6	7
water bottle cage bolts, M5	25	35	2.8	4

Pedals and Shoes 
Crank Bros. pedal axle to crankarm	300.8849558	362.8318584	34	41
Shimano pedal axle to crankarm	304	355	34	40
Time pedal axle to crankarm 310 35
pedal spindle into Truvativ crankarm	185.840708	301	21	34
Crank Bros. shoe cleat fixing bolt, M5	35	44	4	5
Shimano shoe cleat fixing bolt, M5	41	52	5	6
shoe spike, M5 34 4
toeclips to pedals, M5	25	45	2.8	5
Speedplay Frog spindle nut	35	40	4	5

Seatposts and Seat Binders 
seatpost saddle rail clamp bolt, M8	175	345	20	39
cheap steel seatpost band-clamp bolt	175	345	20	39
Campagnolo seatpost saddle rail clamp bolt, M8 194 22
Easton seatpost saddle rail clamp bolts	95	105	11	12
ITM K-Sword M6 (for GWS system)	88	97	10	11
ITM K-Sword Special Bolts (saddle clamp bolt)	88	97	10	11
ITM Forged Lite All series (alu, alu-carbon, carbon) M7	62	71	7	8
Oval Concepts M6 saddle rail clamp bolts 132.7433628 15
Ritchey saddle rail clamp bolt: Comp, Old Pro, M8 400 45
Ritchey saddle rail clamp bolt: WCS, New Pro, M6 165 19
Selcof saddle rail clamp bolt, M6 71 8
Selcof saddle rail clamp bolt, M8 176.9911504 20
Thomson saddle rail clamp bolt, M6 60 7
Truvativ M6 two-bolt 62 7
Truvativ M8 single bolt 80 9
two-piece seat binder bolt, M6	35	60	4	7
seat-tube clamp binder bolt, M6	105	140	12	16

Stems and Bar Ends 
single stem handlebar clamping bolt, M8	145	220	16	25
wedge expander bolt for quill stems, M8	140	175	16	20
bar end M6 bolt	120	140	14	16
3T M5 bolts (front clamp, steerer clamp) 80 9
3T M6 bolts (single steerer clamp) 130 15
3T M6 bolts (two-bolt front clamp plate) 130 15
3T Bono M6 bolts (two-bolt front clamp plate) 120 14
3T M8 bolts (single steerer clamp; expander) 175 20
3T M8 bolts (single handlebar clamp) 220 25
*note: 3T specs also apply to Cinelli stems 
Bontrager M8 steerer tube clamp bolts 200 23
Deda M5 steel bolts (bar clamp, steerer clamp) 90 10
Deda M5 titanium bolts (bar clamp, steerer clamp) 70 8
Deda M6 bolts (bar clamp, steerer clamp) 160 18
Deda M6 old-model hidden steerer clamp bolt 130 15
Deda M8 bolts (quill expander) 160 18
Dimension two-bolt face plate bar clamp, M6	80	90	9	10
Dimension two-bolt steerer tube clamp, M6 80	90	9	10
Dimension one-bolt handlebar clamp, M8 bolt 205	240	23	27
Easton EA50, 70 bar and steerer clamp bolts	60	70	7	8
Easton MG60, EM90 bar clamp bolts	50	60	6	7
Easton MG60 (two M6) steerer clamp bolts	50	60	6	7
Easton EM90 (single M8) steerer clamp bolt	70	80	8	9
FSA M5 titanium bolts - use Ti prep! 68 8
FSA M5 chromoly bolts 78 9
FSA M6 chromoly bolts 104 12
FSA M8 chromoly bolts 156 18
ITM M8 bolts (single-bolt clamp or expander)	150.4424779	160	17	18
ITM M7 bolts 106.1946903	120	12	14
ITM M6 bolts (bar clamp, steerer clamp)	88	105	10	12
ITM M5 bolts (bar clamp, steerer clamp) 2 front bolts	62	70	7	8
ITM M5 bolts (bar clamp) 4 front bolts	35	44	4	5
ITM aluminum M6 bolts in magnesium stem	44	53	5	6
Oval Concepts titanium M5 faceplate bolts for alloy bars 84 9.5
Oval Concepts titanium M5 faceplate bolts for carbon bars 49 5.5
Oval Concepts M6 faceplate bolts for alloy bars 93 10.5
Oval Concepts M6 faceplate bolts for carbon bars 58 6.5
Oval Concepts titanium M6 clamp bolts for alloy steerers 84 9.5
Oval Concepts titanium M6 clamp bolts for carbon steerers 53 6.0
Oval Concepts M6 clamp bolts for alloy steerers 93 10.5
Oval Concepts M6 clamp bolts for carbon steerers 58 6.5
Ritchey WCS M5 faceplate bolts for alloy bars	26	52	3	6
Ritchey WCS M5 faceplate bolts for carbon bars 35 4
Ritchey WCS M6 clamp bolts for alloy steerers	52	86	6	10
Ritchey WCS M6 clamp bolts for carbon steerers 78 9
Salsa SUL two-bolt face plate bar clamp, M6	120	130	14	15
Salsa one-bolt handlebar clamp, M6 bolt 140 16
Salsa one-bolt steerer tube clamp, M6 bolt 100	110	11	12
Thomson Elite, X2, X4 steerer clamp bolts, M5 48 5
Thomson Elite handlebar clamp bolts, M5 48 5
Thomson X4 handlebar clamp bolts, M5 35 4
Truvativ M5 bolts 50 6
Truvativ M6 bolts-bar 60 7
Truvativ M6 bolts-steerer 80 9
Truvativ M7 bolts 120 14

Suspension 
Rear shocks 
Manitou: 
air canister	13	21	1.5	2.4
Schrader valve stem	4	9	0.5	1.0
RockShox: 
Schrader valve core	8	12	0.9	1.4
Schrader valve housing	25	35	2.8	4.0
Shaft-eyelet assembly	100	110	11	12
Air can lock ring	55	75	6	8
U-Turn air can assembly	60	70	7	8

Suspension Forks 
Fox fork torque specs: 
32, 36, 40 Topcaps (Damper, Preload, Air, TALAS)	160	170	18	19
Air Tank Valve	40	50	5	6
Schrader Valve Core	3	5	0.3	0.6
All 32, 36 and 40 Bottom Nuts	45	55	5	6
Brake Post	75	85	8	10
Vanilla Preload Topcap Knob Screw (inside topcap)	10	12	1.1	1.4
All 32, 36 and 40 Rebound Knob Screws	10	12	1.1	1.4
Lockout Threshold Knob Set Screw (RLT & RLC)	10	12	1.1	1.4
Low- & High-speed Compression Knob Setscrew (36, 40)	10	12	1.1	1.4
Topcap to Old Chrome Damper Shaft Upper Insert	70	80	8	9
Topcap to LW Aluminum Damper Shaft Assembly (all F80-F100X & 05 R-RL-RLC dampers)	70	80	8	9
LW Aluminum Damper Shaft to Rebound Piston Insert & Upper Insert (all F80-F100X & 05 R-RL-RLC dampers)	50	60	6	7
LW Al Vanilla Plunger Shaft to Upper & Lower Inserts (Loctite 262)	65	75	7	8
LW Al Float Air Shaft to Lower Inserts (Loctite 262)	65	75	7	8
Rebound Adjuster Screw to Rebound Rod	3.7	5.7	0.4	0.6
All Rebound Piston Bolts	50	60	6	7
Base Valve Bolt R & RL-RLC	50	60	6	7
Base Valve Assembly to Cartridge Tube	50	60	6	7
Cartridge Tube to Sealhead	50	60	6	7
Slim Cartridge Tube to Slim Sealhead	40	50	5	6
F80X IV Shaft	115	125	13	14
F80X IV Shaft Extension	115	125	13	14
F80X Compression Cylinder	105	115	12	13
F80X IV Comp. Piston Bolt 8-32 x .250"	50	60	6	7
IV Body to Slim Cartridge Tube	40	50	5	6
TALAS T-Port End Cap (Loctite 242, 1 drop)	4	6	0.5	0.7
TALAS Hex Fitting ( Loctite 242)	17	19	1.9	2.1
TALAS Ball Screw Fitting to Topcap (Loctite 242)	50	60	6	7
TALAS IFP Shaft Bolt to IFP Shaft (Loctite 242)	50	60	6	7
TALAS Base Stud (Loctite 242, 1 drop)	50	60	6	7
TALAS Lower Piston Bolt (Loctite 242, 1 drop)	50	60	6	7
TALAS Tank Valve (Loctite 262, 360 Degrees)	35	45	4	5
TALAS M2 Screw Tank Valve to HexAdapter(Loctite242)	3.7	5.7	0.4	0.6
TALAS Topcap to IFP Shaft (Loctite 242, 1 drop)	50	60	6	7
Crown Pinch-bolts on 40 Upper and Lower Crowns 30	0	3
DH Axle to Lower Leg on 36 and 40 Forx	14	24	1.6	2.7
Axle Pinch-bolts on 36 and 40 Lower Leg	14	24	1.6	2.7
Manitou fork torque specs: 
EFC/Mach 5/SX cartridge bolt	10	30	1.1	3.4
neutral shaft bolt	10	30	1.1	3.4
brake post	90	110	10	12
EFC/Mach 5/SX cartridge cap	30	50	3.4	6
M8 (6mm key) crown clamp bolt	110	130	12	15
M6 (5mm key) crown clamp bolt 60 7
fork brace bolt	90	110	10	12
leg caps	25	35	2.8	4
comp rod screw	13	53	1.5	6
damper screw	13	20	1.5	2.3
adjuster caps and top caps	35	50	4	6
Marzocchi fork torque specs: 
Bomber 26mm top plug 106 12
Bomber foot nut 106 12
RockShox fork torque specs: 
TOP CAP ALUMINUM, ALL	55	75	6	8
TOP CAP, PLASTIC, ALL	55	75	6	8
BOTTOM BOLT, 8MM, SOLID	45	70	5	8
BOTTOM BOLT, 8MM, HOLLOW	45	75	5	8
BOTTOM BOLT, 8MM, BOXXER	45	75	5	8
BOTTOM BOLT, 8MM, DUAL AIR	35	55	4	6
BRAKE POST	65	95	7	11
CROWN BOLT, BOXXER	50	80	6	9
KNOB SCREW, 4MM, U-TURN/PURE CLIMB-IT KNOB	10	14	1.1	1.6
AXLE PINCH BOLT, BOXXER	20	30	2.3	3.4
AIR VALVE CORE, SCHRADER TYPE	8	12	0.9	1.4
AXLE BOLT, BOXXER	40	60	4.5	7
SID UPPER TUBE THREADED RETAINER	45	75	5	8
AIR VALVE ASSEMBLY, SCHRADER TYPE	20	40	2.3	5
TOP CAP, U-TURN AIR	115	145	13	16
PURE Compression Piston bolt	30	50	3.4	6
PURE Rebound Piston bolt	30	50	3.4	6
PopLoc clamp bolt	18	22	2.0	2.5
BlackBox Lever clamp bolt	6	10	0.7	1.1
PURE remote knob cable set-screw 6	10	0.7	1.1
Pure remote cable-set clamp screw	6	10	0.7	1.1
RST fork torque specs: 
Mozo brake arch bolt	70	80	8	9
Mozo fork crown clamp bolt	70	80	8	9

Conversion between units: 
The above table is in inch-pounds (in-lbs) and in Newton-meters (N-m) 
(the latter being the one which I find to be easier to use, since the numbers 
tend to be nice, round one- or two-digit numbers). Divide in-lb settings by 
12 to convert to foot-pounds (ft-lbs). Multiply in-lb settings by 0.113 to 
convert to Newton-meters (N-m).


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Sweet list.....Canadian Kona...the torque for your star nut is a touch and go thing. Look up on Park tools website on how to intall a star nut, they give a great explanation.


----------

